# Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen



## bennihc (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

 ein Kumpel und ich haben uns jetzt nach langer Zeit ein Echolot angeschafft und uns für das Dragonfly von Raymarine entschieden. Wir beide haben noch so gut wie keine Erfahrung mit Echoloten, von daher ... bitte nehmt Rücksicht #6
 In die grundlegenden Arbeitsweisen eines Echolotes etc. habe ich mich schon eingelesen. Ich habe dabei auch erfahren, dass das Gerät leider ohne GPS Karten ausgeliefert wird. Nutzen kann man das GPS natürlich dennoch, die Ansicht beschränkt sich dann jedoch lediglich auf einen einfarbigen Bereich ohne "Grenzen", geschweige denn Tiefenlinien.
 Primär nutzen wir das Gerät an Binnenseen, welche wohl auch bei dem recht teuren Kartenpaketen von Navionics (?!) ohne Tiefenlinien auskommen müssen.
 Nun zu meiner Frage: Sollten wir uns diese Karten kaufen, ist es dann möglich, mit diesem Gerät, die von uns abgefahrene Bodenstruktur zu "speichern" (mit den dazugehörigen GPS Daten) und Diese dann (an einem PC) zusammen zu führen und so eine Karte des Gewässers mit den dazugehörigen Tiefenlinien zu erstellen?
 Oder gibt es da generell eine schon bekannte Vorgehensweise für Leute ohne diese Kauf-Karten? Oder ist das alles nur Wunschdenken? |uhoh:

 Besten Dank schon mal für Euro Infos.


----------



## mlkzander (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

wunschdenken


----------



## bennihc (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

War ja klar #q
Noch ne Frage: 
Das Echo hat ja nur ein Kabel fur Strom und Geber, ein Betrieb ohne Geber ist nicht möglich.
Ich habe das Gerät heute bekommen und würde es nur zu gern mal einschalten. In der Betriebsanleitung steht, dass man das Gerät NIE ausserhalb des wassers betreiben soll.. 
Muss jetzt ernsthaft den Geber in die Badewanne legen!?!?|kopfkrat|rolleyes
Ist eine, wie beschriebene, Sicherung bei der Verwendung an einem 12V 12AH Akku nötig? Und wo soll ich bitte das Kabel für Masse anschliessen? #c
Läuft ja bestens bis jetzt :m


----------



## Fischerpapst (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Hi;
einmal auf den An/Aus Schalter drücken, dann geht ein Fenster auf für Kurzbefehle, wo du die Fotos machst. Da kannst du den Geber deaktivieren.
Das Handbuch kannst du dir runter laden bei Raymarine.

mfg Fischerpapst


----------



## ostfriese81 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Laut Raymarine Support Deutschland ist die Funktion zur Erstellung einer Tiefenkarte in Planung, und soll bei dem nächsten Update verfügbar sein. #6

 Gruß
 Daniel


----------



## MOORLA (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Und wie sieht es aus mit eigenen Karten auf das Gerät laden, damit man zumindest die "Ufergrenzen" hat (wie es bei beispielsweise Lowrance funktioniert)?


----------



## mlkzander (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

wunschdenken

beim dragonflay muss man eben das geld für ne karte investieren


----------



## Dingsi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*



MOORLA schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus mit eigenen Karten auf das Gerät laden, damit man zumindest die "Ufergrenzen" hat (wie es bei beispielsweise Lowrance funktioniert)?



Keine Chance momentan. 
Behelfen kann man sich damit, dass man halt Wegpunkte setzt und die dann genauer Bezeichnet.

Viele die hier wg Karten usw. fragen nutzen die wahrscheinlich kaum.

Wenn ich mir überlege was es für einen Arbeit ist eine eig. Karte zu erstellen... Nee Danke!|uhoh:

Klar wenn man neu an nem Gewässer ist sind sie hilfreich, aber dazu muss man sie erstmal haben.
Da frag ich lieber mal nen Kollegen den man so trifft, ob er mal nen Tipp hat oder ich schleppe und speicher mir dabei gefundene Punkte ab.|supergri

Bestimmung der Ufergrenzen?! Ganz einfach.. Augen nutzen


----------



## MOORLA (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Antworten... ich bin mir immernoch nicht ganz schlüssig... aber bis zum "Saisonstart" hab ich ja noch etwas Zeit ;-)


----------



## Seele (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Hats einer schon versucht ne Karte zu erstellen? Mit der neuen Firmware gehts ja jetzt, kostet halt.


----------



## Ben-CHI (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Echt? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das was taugt.  Danke für die Info.


----------



## Dingsi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Thx für die Info. Werd mir das mal anschauen.:vik:


----------



## HobieKajakfischer (9. Januar 2015)

*Es gibt neue Dragonfly´s!*

Gerade eben entdeckt...
http://raymarine.de/news/mynews.cfm?story=11416  und http://raymarine.de/view/?id=11200&collectionid=155&col=11251  und  
http://raymarine.de/view/?id=11200&collectionid=155&col=11252

Bin mal gespannt was die besser können.
Gruß
Detto


----------



## Seele (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Wenigstens ist der Dre**s Joystick da weg. Bedienung 5-

Aber zurück zum Aufzeichnen, hat einer die neue Firmware schon aufgespielt?


----------



## Dingsi (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Ist fürs Wochenende geplant..


----------



## Der Franke (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Weiß jemand wie lange es gedauert hat nach der Vorstellung des 5" bis das Dragonfly in 7" raus gekommen ist?
Will mir das neue Dragonfly holen aber in 7" wäre mir es lieber.


----------



## Dingsi (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinn war es grob nen 3/4 Jahr.

Ich hab mir beim alten Modell beide Geräte mal angeschaut. Meine Meinung dazu: Lohnt nicht das größere zu nehmen.
Nutze meist nur das normale Lot und downscan.. Das kannst du horizontal betreiben. Reicht völlig. Und wenn ich doch mal das GPS nutz schalt ich es halt um.


----------



## Der Franke (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Alles klaro,  dann werd ich mir mal das neue 5" bestellen sobald es auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## marcus (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Hi,

ich bin auch gerade am überlegen welchen Fishfinder ich mir zulegen sollte.
Warum habt ihr euch für Raymarine entschieden.

Gruß
MArcus


----------



## til (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Navionics aktualisiert doch seine "Sonar Charts" Karten mit den Messungen von Echoloten. Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, mit welchen Loten das wie genau geht. Aber das Versprechen ist aktualisierung innnert einer Woche. 
Und als Nonplusultra: Live Aktualisierung im Zusammenspiel mit Vexilar Sonarphone Echo/App. Leider erst in der Apple Version.


----------



## mecklenburger2012 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Moin die Herren,

ich habe auf das GPS, (Plotter) beim RM 5DVS genau aus diesen Gründen verzichtet, zu teuer als Tip, solltest Du ein iPhone, oder iPad haben kaufe Dir die App NAVIONICS, kostet ca.50,-€ klasse Funktionen mit ziemlich genauen Tiefenlienien, ob Dein Tümpel mit drauf ist, kannst Du in einer Simulation checken, ich suche die Bedienungsanleitung für Raymarine 5 DVS in DEUTSCH!!!, beste Grüße von der Ostsee


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly - Gewässerstruktur aufzeichnen*

Ich arbeite auch mit Navionics+ inkl. Sonarcharts und musste am Wochenende wieder feststellen das diese nicht genau sind.
 Sprich ganz starke Abweichungen zur tatsächlichen Tiefe haben.
 Deshalb nutze ich diese nur zur groben Anpeilung und erstelle mir dann vor Ort mit meinem Lowrance eine eigene Gewässerkarte. Inkl. Bodenbeschaffenheit


----------

